# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  دانلود برنامه تبدیل فایل EXE به سورس ویژوال بیسیک

## مبین رنجبر

سلام .. از عنوان تاپیک مشخصه که چی میخام بگم .... من برنامه ای رو دارم که فایل EXE ای که به زبان ویژوال بیسیک نوشته شده رو ازتون میگیره و سورس اونو استخراج میکنه ..... کاملا واقعی ....

 لینک دانلود : ( بزودی در همین تاپیک )

هرکی میخواد درخواست بده ........

----------


## mpmsoft

سلام دوست عزیز ممنون می شم واسه من هم بفرستیش
mpmsoft_guitar@yahoo.com

----------


## مبین رنجبر

لینک دانلود به زودی در همین تاپیک قرار خواهد گرفت ... نیاز به گذاشتن ایمیل هاتون نیست .. فقط نیاز به صبر داره ....

----------


## perfeshnal

جناب Lsass.CRC32 لطفا یک تاپیک پر از ایمیل راه نندازید اگر همچین برنامه ای رو دارید یک جا آپلود کنید تا دوستان از اون محل دانلود کنند .
خیلی متشکرم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

سلام ... اینم از لینک دانلود برنامه 

لینک : http://lordvb.persiangig.com/lite.rar

من این برنامه رو از یکی از سایت های خارجی دانلود کردم و کاملا رایگان هست و بدون نیاز به کرک 

در این برنامه رو تست کردم .. وقتی فایل EXE رو با این برنامه باز میکنیم این برنامه شروع به Decompile این فایل میکنه و کد ها ، فرم ها ، اشیاء استفاده شده ، API های استفاده شده ، ماژول ها ، کلاس ها و کامپوننت های استفاده شده در این فایل EXE رو نشون میده و با استفاده از منوی FILE > Save Decomplied Project میتونین سورس این فایل EXE رو استخراج کنین ... البته من یه مشکلی داشتم در رابطه با استفاده از برنامه ... این برنامه کد هارو بصورت ناقص نشون میده و در بعضی از خط ها عبارات نامفهوم میزاره ... من هرکاری کردم که این کارو درست کنم نشد .. البته من آموزش این برنامه رو توی سایت نویسنده اش دیدم و عکس هایی که اونجا بود دقیقا کد هارو نشون میداد .. نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست ... ولی تا اینجاشم خیلی برنام جالبی هست و جزو برنامه های کمیاب به حساب میاد ....

من از دوستان خواهش میکنم که اگر در رابطه با نحوه کار این برنامه و یا الگوریتمش اطلاعی دارند دریغ نکنند

البته من به این علت به دوستان گفتم که یه کم منتظربمونن که برنامه کامل ترشو گیر بیارم که متاسفانه فعلا گیر نیووردم .... اما اگر پیداش کردم حتما خبرتون میکنم ...

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

جناب Lsass.CRC32 دست شما درد نکنه ولی این برنامه رو من قبلا داشتم نمی تونه کدها رو برگردونه

----------


## مبین رنجبر

حرف شما درسته perfeshnal جان .. کد هارو نمیتونه بصورت کامل در بیاره ... اما خیلی برنامه جالبه و همین کارایی رو که میکنه قابل تحسینه ...

----------


## M8SPY_OK

به نظر من بر گردوندن کد های فایل *غیر ممکنه* . مگر اینکه خوده مایکروسافت بیاد همچین برنامه ای بنویسه که اون هم امکانش تقریباً صفره .

در هر صورت برنامه جالبی بود . 
دست شما درد نکنه آقا مبین .

----------


## MMR_1344

دوست عزیز دست شما درد نکنه اما این برنامه بخش اجرائی رو به زبان اسمبلی تبدیل میکنه و نه به زبان وی بی
تنها فرمها رو معین میکنه
نمیدونم من اشتباه میکنم یا اینکه نتونستم درست استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## noorsoft

نرم افزارهای دیکامپایلر هیچکدوم سورس را بصورت کامل بر نمی گردونند

----------


## مبین رنجبر

خواهش میکنم .. قابلی نداشت ... بله همون طور که دوستان هم اشاره کردند کد هارو نمیتونه نمایش بده ... ولی من از اون منبعی که این برنامه رو دانلود کرده بودم عکس هایی گذاشته بود که توی این عکس ها کد ها به شکل واضح و درست نمایش داده شده بود ... نمیدونم اشکال کار کجاست ...

----------


## مبین رنجبر

سلام دوستان ... اینم همون عکسی که میگفتم ... آخه چطور ممکنه ؟ اشکال کار ما کجاست که نمیتونه اینجوری نمایش بده ؟

----------


## MMR_1344

دوست عزیز به هر حال از زحمتی که کشیدی بسیار سپاسگذارم

اگر تونستی مشکل رو پیدا کنی متشکر میشم به همه بگی

----------


## مبین رنجبر

خواهش میکنم ...حتما MMR_1384 جان ...دوستان دیگه هم اگر میدونن مشکل از کجاست لطفا بگن

----------


## hamed_arfaee

http://www.vb-decompiler.org/index.p...p/registration

----------


## مبین رنجبر

آقا فهمیدم .. ممنون hamed_arfaee جان کمک بزرگی کردی ... دوستان متوجه شدید مشکل چیه ؟ این برنامه ما باید ورژن Pro باشه و بصورت کامل رجیستر شده باشه تا بتونه کد هارو نمایش بده .... ولی این برنامه کامل نیست و رجیسترشم ناقص هست .. من از الان شروع کردم به سرچ کردن این ورژن با کرک کاملش اگر پیدا کردم حتما خبرتون میکنم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

پس دوستان بلاخره ثابت شد که همچین برنامه ای وجود داره و میتونه سورس رو استخراج کنه ؟ اگر ثابت نشد به عکسی که بنده از نرم افزار پیدا کردم و توی این تاپیک گذاشتم دقت کنید ...

جناب hamed_afraee این ورژنی که من گذاشتم توی این تاپیک ورژن 3.4 Pro هست .. دیگه فکر نکنم بخاطر ورژن باشه ... البته من هنوز دنبال ورژن 3.7 Pro هستم که هنوز گیر نیووردم به امید اینکه این ورژن آخریه کارشو درست انجام بده

----------


## Hossein Moradi

این ورژنی که شما گذاشتی Lite هستش و تمامی قابلیتهای نسخه Pro رو نداره

----------


## M8SPY_OK

کدوم عکس ؟

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

درسته این ورژنی که شما گذاشتید Lite 
من نسخه VB Decompiler Pro v3.4 رو تونستم پیدا کنم ولی نسخه Pro هم فرقی نمیکنه بازم کدها رو نمیده
لینک دانلود
پسورد فایل : www.megamih.com

----------


## مبین رنجبر

بله دوستان این ورژنی که من گذاشتم lite هست اما من ورژن Pro رو هم نصب کردم و هیچ فرقی با lite نداشت ...... در ضمن ذوستان من که گفتم برای کارکردن این برنامه حتما باید ورژن این برنامه pro 3,7 باشه نه pro 3.4 ....... والا من که گیج شدم از طرفی برنامه کد هارو نشون نمیده و از طرف دیگه این عکسی رو میبینم که تمام این کد ها توی برنامه مشخص کرده ... 

پیشنهاد میکنم این عکس رو ببینید : 
http://www.softpicks.net/screenshots/VB-Decompiler.jpg

در این عکس کل کد های فایل EXE به صورت کامل نشون داده شده است ...... آخه چطور ممکنه ؟ اشکال کار ما کجاست ؟

----------


## MMR_1344

دوست عزیز لینک دانلود شما جواب نداد

----------


## مبین رنجبر

MMR_1384 جان لینک کی خراب بود ؟ لینک من یا لینک جناب Perfeshnal ?

----------


## perfeshnal

لینکی که من از سایت rapidshare گذاشتم مشکلی نداره
ولی دانلودش هم فایده ای نداره چون کار نمیکنه ، آقا مبین بهتره بی خیال بشی

----------


## مبین رنجبر

جناب perfeshnal جان من واسم فرقی نمیکنه که این برنامه کد ها رو نشون نیمده ولی این غضیه ای که من روش گیر کردم یه کم مسخرست .. آخه چرا برنامه سورس ها رو نشون نمیده و عکس های سایت سازنده اش رو ببینید یه چیز دیگه میگه ........ من که بیخیال شدم

----------


## MMR_1344

اما اگر بتوان برنامه رو به سورس اون تبدیل کرد خوب میشه من که دنبالش هستم

----------


## perfeshnal

تا به حال دوستان زیادی در سایت برنامه هایی درباره این موضوع رو معرفی کردن ولی هیچ کدوم کار نمی کرد بهتره خودت رو خسته نکنی

----------


## ufo973

چنین نیست آن لنک ها را که بچه ها کزاشتن همیش lite هست اما از خاطر جلو گیری از تقلب خود شرکت اینها رو آپلود کرده  :چشمک: 
اگر میخواهی بدونی که pro هست یا نه با مینو Tools رفته string refrences را چک کنید اگر خاموش بود پس بدونید که همون lite هست  :گریه:

----------


## مبین رنجبر

خوب یعنی کسی ورژن pro و اصلیرو نداره ؟ 

جناب ufo973 من ورژنی که که دارم String Refrence روشنه ولی بازم کار نمیکنه ..

----------


## M8SPY_OK

عکس سایت سازنده کاذبه !

----------


## ufo973

بلی pro درست کار میکنه و تو سایتشون هم عکس هایش را نشان دادند.
مشکل اینه که خود نرم افزار pro را شرکت تو سایتش برای دانلود نه گزاشته اگر نه کرکش مشکل نیست  :ناراحت:

----------


## azarsoft

من یک نسخه اصلی این برنامه رو با هزار زحمت پیدا کردم و تقریبا عملکردش مثل همون عکسه است .
من عکسشو می ذارم

----------


## ufo973

خوده بازی میدی یا مارا :قهقهه: 
آنجا در بالای عکس نگاه کن native code نشته شده. pro با p-code دیکود میکنه  :شیطان:

----------


## M8SPY_OK

داداش خسته نشدی اینقدر زحمت کشیدی ؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

جناب Azarsoft خوب بحث ما هم توی این تاپیک این هست دیگه ..

----------


## azarsoft

دوستای عزیز چرا بی جنبه بازی در میارین 
بابا من یک نسخه که نوشته بود نسخه ریجستر شده پیدا کردم و عکسشو گذاشتم تا دوستان ببیند اصلیه یا نه !

----------


## مبین رنجبر

واسه هممون نسخه رجیستر شدشه اما بازم کار نمیکنه ... ولی من فکر میکنم حتما باید نسخه 3.7 pro a باشه تا کار کنه

----------


## maranaki

بسیار کار جالب و پیچیده ای میکنه نباید سطحی از این موضوع گذشت این کار شاید از ایجاد برنامه ویژوال هم در واقع سخت تر و دشوار باشه . آقای نویسنده این موضوع فکر میکنم شما تا حدودی ارزشش رو فهمیدی. موفق ، پیروز و بهروز باشید . یا علی

----------


## Mbt925

*DisAsembling VB Code

*یه مقاله خوب در مورد دیس اسمبل کردن برنامه های نوشته شده با ویبی

----------


## مبین رنجبر

دستت درد نکنه mbt925 جان ....

کسی مقاله ای ، آموزشی ، برنامه ای برا *DisAsembling* کردن کد های وی بی بصورت فارسی داره ؟ ... مقاله ی جناب mbt925 واسه من که انگلیسی میدونم خیلی مبهمه ..

----------


## ASKaffash

با سلام
منهم این برنامه را دارم خیلی مفید نیست چون فقط اسامی فرمها و خواص تنظیم شده را ارائه میده وکد سورس تقریبا خوانا وقابل برداشت نیست

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

لطفا داخل سایت آپلود کنید مهم نیست کامل نیست فقط بزارید ما هم دانلود کنیم

----------


## مهران رسا

> لطفا داخل سایت آپلود کنید مهم نیست کامل نیست فقط بزارید ما هم دانلود کنیم


تمامی برنامه های این چنینی مشابه هم عمل می کنند و در نمایش کد اصلی برنامه نا توانند . فقط فرم ، کنترل و خواص اونها رو به نمایش میذارن .

نمونش برنامه VB Decompiler Lite Version 3.7 که یه سرچ کوچولو تو Google بزنی پیداش می کنی !

موفق باشی

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

حالا اگه کسی اون برنامه ای که اول معرفی شده رو داره بذاره تا دانلود کنیم

----------


## mohsen57

> حالا اگه کسی اون برنامه ای که اول معرفی شده رو داره بذاره تا دانلود کنیم


توی صفحه اول همین تاپیک

----------


## H4i0 ACP

سلام دوستان
اگه برنامه پیدا کردید که واقعا کد رو استخراج کنه و با پکرها و SF ها مبارزه کنه من واقعا می خوام . خودم یه برنامه دارم که اگر کسی می خواد سی دی اونو براش می فرستم .(میل بزنید)
در ضمن بعد از Decompile سورس رو دی اسمبل هم می کنه . قیمت واقعی اون هم 250$ هست که تو ایران و اینترنت هم گیر نمیاد و مال یه گروه hack هستش و اسمش TDSPro هستش .
رو چند تا برنامه هم امتحان شده .
ممنون

----------


## مهران رسا

> سلام دوستان
> اگه برنامه پیدا کردید که واقعا کد رو استخراج کنه و با پکرها و SF ها مبارزه کنه من واقعا می خوام . خودم یه برنامه دارم که اگر کسی می خواد سی دی اونو براش می فرستم .(میل بزنید)
> در ضمن بعد از Decompile سورس رو دی اسمبل هم می کنه . قیمت واقعی اون هم 250$ هست که تو ایران و اینترنت هم گیر نمیاد و مال یه گروه hack هستش و اسمش TDSPro هستش .
> رو چند تا برنامه هم امتحان شده .
> ممنون


سلام

لطفاً فایل ضمیمه رو توسط همین برنامه ای که می فرمایید Decompile کرده و نتیجه رو اعلام کنید .

----------


## afsharan

سلام
فايل بعد از دانلود باز نميشه اگه ميشه دوباره آپلود كنيد من به اين برنامه احتياج دارم

----------


## amirhosan

سلام 
من بعد از چند سال از نوشته شدن مطالب فوق که توسط دوستان نوشته شده بود به این نتیجه رسیدم که نسخه 8 لایت این مشکلات را ندارد .
این هم لینک آن :
http://download.cnet.com/VB-Decompil...=dl&tag=button

----------


## vb2005

فکر نمی کنم هیچکدوم کارایی داشته باشن

----------


## ali_habibi1384

برنامه فوق کارایی دارد اما نه واسه تغییر، این برنامه سورس رو به زبان اسمبلی به ما میده بعلاوه طراحی فرمها. شما برای کارا بودنش میتونین از نرم افزارهای کرک استفاده کنید که مهمترینش OllyDBG  و سورس هر دی ال ال یا فایل اجرایی رو که بخوای بهت میتونی و میتونی اونا رو تغییرات هم بدی . جهت تکمیل شدن اطلاعات موجود می تونید به بخش مهندسی معکوس و امنیت نرم افزار همین سایت مراجعه نمایید.

----------


## imanamami

از برنامه برنامهReflector  استفاده کنید . نه تنها Vb  بلکه  کلیه نرم افزار هارو به شما کد می ده.البته اینم بگم که مثل نرم افزرای هست که مبین گذاشته  کامل به شما سورس نمی ده ولی خوب همینم که می ده خیلی واسه کرک کردن یک نرم افزار عالیه.بیشتر نرم افزار ها از همین طریق کرک می شن.مثل نرم افزار آرا تای آمل  خودم با همین کرکش کردم

حجمش یکم زیاده فضا ندارم آپلود کنم.خواستین بگشن میل کنم
موفق باشید

----------


## ali190

سلام
میشه بگید حجمش چقدر هست که نمیشه آپلودش کنید؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام
> میشه بگید حجمش چقدر هست که نمیشه آپلودش کنید؟


سلام علیکم
حجمش تقریبا" 5MB هست

----------


## ali190

ببخشید من زمانی که تو گوگل سرچ میکنم برنامه Net Reflector برام میاد
آیا همون برنامه هست؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

بله، کاملا" درست است درواقع این برنامه جستجو، ویرایش و دیباگ کردن را بر روی کدهای .net انجام میدهد

----------


## ali190

فقط .net
من نسخه ای رو میخوام که بهش این کار رو با پروژه های Vb6 انجام
میشه لینک دانلود رو قرار بدید
ممنون میشم
یاعلی

----------


## محسن واژدی

بجز نسخه .net نسخه دیگری از این نرم افزار موجود نیست، البته اینگونه که از شواهد سایت  "net reflector "بر میآید:

http://www.reflector.net/

موفق باشید

----------


## ali190

پس این نرم افزار برای vb6 کارایی ندارد ، درسته؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

اینگونه که معلومه، بله

----------


## alexilalas22222

سلام دوست عزیز
اگه لطف کنیو برای من هم ارسال کنی ممنون میشم
میثم
meisam.37@gmail.com

----------


## emad0418

خدمت کلیه دوستان عرض کنم که این بستگی به فایل exe داره که با چه کامپایلری ساخته شده باشه که دو نوع وجود دداره p-code یا native code 
اگر کسی که exe رو ساخته با native ساخته باشه که حدود 90 در صد از برنامه نویسان از این روش استفاده می کنند به سختی میشه به اصل کد دسترسی پیدا کرد ولی اگر p-code باشه قضیه فرق میکنه
اینم یه لینک برای راهنماییhttp://www.vb-decompiler.org/products.htm

----------

